# animal tracks- ashington



## darren.j.b

shop walkaround first


----------



## darren.j.b




----------



## darren.j.b




----------



## darren.j.b

genets 








giant gambian pouched rat 








coatimundi
















crocodile monitor (not here anymore but still lush)


----------



## darren.j.b

red foot tortoises








webers sailfin lizards 








100% het albino boa
















coastal carpet
















crestie


----------



## darren.j.b

my little baby frillies
















hatching








green and black dart frog dendrodates auratus 
























mata mata turtle
























carpet python 








male frillie








maclotts python








albino burm








common boa


----------



## darren.j.b

and the last few of the genets


----------



## connor 1213

i enjoyed looking at they pics
:2thumb:

can you pm me the price of that turtle plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## sean k

*shop*

wow very nice shop. is it your shop or is it your local shop? it looks like a pet super store, lol lol nice selection of different reptile and amphibians, and they look really healthy....


----------



## darren.j.b

i work here, we try our best constantly trying to get more reps in by the looks of it were getting another 9 vivs and maybe changing the faunariums for 30x30x30 exo terras fingers crossed, 
if theres anything poeple wants i can most likely get it, loads o exotic mammels too like skunks, meercats, 9 banded armadillos, prairy dogs, and loads more


----------



## Blue Blood Reptiles

Great looking shop, can't see any bulb guards in the vivs though.


----------



## mispentyouth

do u have any day geckos or gargoyles for sale


----------



## darren.j.b

must admit no bulb guards on havnt been able to get any as yet but dont worry iv been keeping a close aye on them : victory: afraid no gargoyles but there is some p.m. grandis and kochi available to get but not instore :no1:


----------



## Anna89

Can I live at your shop please!!!!!! :flrt:

Anna.


----------



## klair328

yous should well get a price list up here and set up a website


----------



## darren.j.b

websites getting a refurb lol not long tho i used to put a price list up but takes too long lol got no time im even at work now lol


----------



## les_251181

Me and my bf love going along to Animal Tracks. All the staff are really friendly and we have a good laugh with them, very helpful too. Great selection of animals and good stock list.

Can't wait to get my new baby on Friday!! xxx:flrt:


----------



## Sean Hickey

Really nice shop go there alot to shop and also to look at the reptiles love some of them deffo needs a pic of the specaled caiman hes lush:2thumb:


----------

